# insulate damp crawlspace?



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Where is the water originating from?

Is there a vapor barrier plastic on the dirt?

Gary


----------



## 2001FZ1 (Mar 27, 2011)

The water is coming from UNDER the foundation. We have a perimiter drain 20 ft out from the block wall and another along the block wall to reroute the water away from the house. 3 sides of the block wall are also painted with the water blocking paint yet the water still comes in when it rains heavy.

There is a vapor barrier sheet on the dirt but not up the sides of the wall to the start of the wood. Should I cover the entire area to try and better seal off the ground from the house?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Leave it vented against mold growth. Make sure downspouts exit 10' from house. Grade to slope the dirt away from house. If possible, add a perimeter footing drain to stop water under footing. http://www.servicemagic.com/article.show.Foundation-Drainage.13702.html Be sure water supply pipes are insulated with foam sleeves, sized for each. 

Worse case solution; http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-009-new-light-in-crawlspaces/

Gary


----------

